# My First Official Catering Job was   a SUCCESS



## fishwrestler (Mar 9, 2013)

I have been doing BBQ and Whole hogs for sometime and we have done many a party for friends and family. Back In January I took the big step to officially becoming a caterer. I got my permits and found a commercial kitchen to work out of.

I have been selling take out once a month the last two month and landed my first official gig. It was tonight, a Groom's Dinner for 65. Pulled pork Baked beans, Coleslaw, Potato Salad and Ambrosia Salad. The Kitchen I am renting helped out and let me rent the Buffet Setting. Sorry no food shots but here is the table set up and ready for guest,.













IMG_1215.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_1216.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Mar 9, 2013






Thank you to the members at SMF for their encouragement and support.
 

Robert


----------



## boykjo (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on your success Rob..... Thumbs Up


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats Robert!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 9, 2013)

Way to go Rob!


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats..I'm sure you worked your tail off...but I bet it didn't feel like you were working?!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats. If your wanting to do food for a living catering is where the money is at.


----------



## wjordan52 (Mar 9, 2013)

It's great to see someone start their own business! Wishing you continued success in the future.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new adventure, good luck


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2013)

...Robert....  way to go....


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 9, 2013)

Way to go, Robert!

:yahoo:


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 9, 2013)

Great to hear!

You're living the dream...tell us it was all worth it!!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 9, 2013)

Very cool!!

Catering gigs can be a lot of fun and work tied together.....I would not trade what I do for any other food service job I can think of........keep up the great work Thumbs Up


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 9, 2013)

Robert!!!  I am so happy for you!  Congrats!  Know it was a total success!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all


DanMcG said:


> Congrats Robert!!!





Woodcutter said:


> Congratulations!





PGSmoker64 said:


> Way to go Rob!


Camping,

I did work my tail off and it did not feel like hard work until the net morning. :)


goingcamping said:


> Congrats..I'm sure you worked your tail off...but I bet it didn't feel like you were working?!


Hooligan,

I found this out right away. $ :)


Hooligan8403 said:


> Congrats. If your wanting to do food for a living catering is where the money is at.


Jordan, Thank you


wjordan52 said:


> It's great to see someone start their own business! Wishing you continued success in the future.


Thanks Guys


RdKnB said:


> Congrats on your new adventure, good luck





DaveOmak said:


> ...Robert....  way to go....





rabbithutch said:


> Way to go, Robert!


Super Chef,

I am still working a full time job to pay my bills :) the plan is to get this up and running so I can generate income to support my hobbies. So far I feel that it is well worth my time.


SupercenterChef said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> You're living the dream...tell us it was all worth it!!


Thank you Todd


TJohnson said:


> Congrats!!!


Jar Jar Chef

Thank you. If i could figure out a way to do this full time I would be all over it .


jarjarchef said:


> Very cool!!
> 
> Catering gigs can be a lot of fun and work tied together.....I would not trade what I do for any other food service job I can think of........keep up the great work


  Thanks again everyone. I appreciate your comments and support .

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Robert!!!  I am so happy for you!  Congrats!  Know it was a total success!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Kathryn


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats Robert...Don't worry about Full Time now just keep putting out great food and the jobs and the hours will come to you so fast your head will spin...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree with JJ, quality is hard to come by these days!

On that note...my industry isn't looking too stable these days, might come knocking on your door when you're ready to expand!  ;)


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats I'm glad your finding success and having some fun


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## mike5017 (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys


zahlgren said:


> Congrats!





mike5017 said:


> Congrats!!





Pineywoods said:


> Congrats I'm glad your finding success and having some fun


----------



## blacklab (Mar 13, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 23, 2013)

Number two in the books . Another great one. This one had Tri -Tip and Chicken along with three side. This one took a little more work as it was an onsite smoke. The clients told me I hit it out the the park. :) Good feeling


----------



## supercenterchef (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm so proud!  That's great, man!!

Considering your avatar, I'd love to see you get a bumper sticker that says "you can pry my BBQ from my cold, dead fingers" :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats, Robert !!!

I knew you'd be a success 3 years ago, when you joined us!!!

Bear


----------



## fishwrestler (Jun 2, 2013)

Did a wedding this weekend. Had a few challenges, we handled them in stride.

Menu:

Artichoke Dip

Chip

Tri Tip

Chicken Breast

Baked Beans

Mac and Cheese

Garden Salad

All food had to be Gluten Free (GF).  Once I found a Gluten Free Macaroni Noodles and flour I was good to go.

All sides had to be vegetarian. Modified my baked beans and used Bushes vegetarian baked beans as my base.

Found GF Dressing and all was good.

Used Artichoke Hearts and mayo and crream cheese for the artichoke dip base. All GF

Cooked all the food in the smoker on site

Had a great time and everyone was happy and enjoyed their meal.

Enjoy

Robert


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations, Fishwrestler. Send more Q-view. Looks great.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jun 3, 2013)

Old school I have been lacking it that area. I get so busy meeting all my timelines during events I keep forgetting to take ant pictures. I will work on it [emoji]128543[/emoji]


----------



## jp61 (Jun 3, 2013)

Somehow I missed this thread 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












   Awesome! Congrats and wish you the best!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2013)

Ain't Catering a wonderful adventure. Keep the GF Recipes close, you will be doing more...JJ


----------



## watsonsbbq (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats!  How long are you finding that you can keep the meats warm without them starting to dry out?


----------

